# Is CMC Markets Master Class worth going to?



## Dividend (11 November 2015)

I just registered for free since I use CMC, is it worth going even if just to see Bollinger in person?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 November 2015)

Dividend said:


> I just registered for free since I use CMC, is it worth going even if just to see Bollinger in person?




Dougie Bollinger will be there?  

I went to one a few years ago.  There were a few small tips that were definitely worthwhile.

One that stuck in my mind was that it's possible to break all the rules and still be profitable consistently.  He profiled the trading of a guy called Jimmy Balodimas.  Made me think how dominant mindset is in determining profitability.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 November 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Made me think how dominant mindset is in determining profitability.




How'z that been working out for ya...... :drink:


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 November 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> How'z that been working out for ya...... :drink:




Awesome.

I don't drink, btw.  Not sure where you got that from.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 November 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Awesome.




Can you show us how awesome?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 November 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> Can you show us how awesome?




yes.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 November 2015)

Like this, 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26471



Or this one

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30290


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 November 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> Like this,
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26471
> 
> 
> ...




Oh no, not like those.  Although I do use elements of the first.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 November 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Oh no, not like those.  Although I do use elements of the first.




Shame you never put together a few trades to show the world how it works.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 November 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> Shame you never put together a few trades to show the world how it works.




I don't think shame is the correct word.  Disappointing perhaps.

I'd forgotten that 5 page thread... just reading back over it.  We had quite a slanging match!


----------



## Joe Blow (15 October 2016)

I have five free tickets to both the Sydney and Melbourne 2016 CMC Masterclass featuring Dr. Marc Faber to give away.

If you would like to attend please send me a PM with your details and choice of location.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 October 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> I have five free tickets to both the Sydney and Melbourne 2016 CMC Masterclass featuring Dr. Marc Faber to give away.
> 
> If you would like to attend please send me a PM with your details and choice of location.




I still have some of these left. If you would like to attend either the Sydney or Melbourne event for free, please send me a PM or an email using the "Contact Us" form down below. Please be sure to include your name and contact details.


----------



## Ann (16 October 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> I still have some of these left. If you would like to attend either the Sydney or Melbourne event for free, please send me a PM or an email using the "Contact Us" form down below. Please be sure to include your name and contact details.




Thanks for my ticket Joe, looking forward to seeing him in person!


----------

